# Mosquito Lagoon 3/26



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. Looks like the wind wasn't bad at all. Got most of the honey-do's done, so it's time to fish.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom,

Thanks again for the great time I had yesterday! Dont worry about the fishing, I had a good time just being out there! 

Wes, thanks again for lunch....I owe you one too.

Tanner, it was nice to finally meet you and your grandad, we'll have to hook up and hit the water soon.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

holy cow I need to start working out


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job ya'll. Tanner new rule everytime we fish together we are gonna run a mile


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Boy, I need to get in on that deal. Tony, how far is it to that Burger King again?


----------

